# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  دبیری ریاضی و فیزیک با دیپلم تجربی!

## amir80

.....

----------


## Shah1n

> سلام.
> آیا با دیپلم تجربی می توان در مصاحبه فرهنگیان برای رشته های دبیری ریاضی و فیزیک شرکت کرد و پذیرش گرفت؟
> دوستانی که اطلاع دارن لطفا راهنمایی کنن.
> ا


ربطی به دیپلم نداره باید کنکور ریاضی بدید برای این دو رشته از طریق کنکور تجربی امکان پذیر نیست

----------


## Shah1n

> یعنی اگر من کنکور ریاضی بدم و فرضا رتبم به دبیری ریاضی برسه و برای مصاحبه برم اینکه دیپلمم تجربی هستش مشکلی ایجاد نمی کنه؟


خیر مشکلی نداره هرچند ممکنه برای دیپلم ریاضی یه امتیاز کوچیک در نظر بگیرن ولی حالت کلی مشکلی نداره
البته هر سال قوانینش تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته میاد حتما دفترچه انتخاب رشته امسال رو مطالعه کنید

----------


## bewniii

> سلام.
> آیا با دیپلم تجربی می توان در مصاحبه فرهنگیان برای رشته های دبیری ریاضی و فیزیک شرکت کرد و پذیرش گرفت؟
> دوستانی که اطلاع دارن لطفا راهنمایی کنن.
> ا


نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد
من دیپلم رشته تجربی دارم کنکور پارسال ریاضی شرکت کردم و الآنم دانشجوی دبیری ریاضی ام  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## B.R

> نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد
> من دیپلم رشته تجربی دارم کنکور پارسال ریاضی شرکت کردم و الآنم دانشجوی دبیری ریاضی ام


میشه بگین رتبه اتون چجوری بوده و منطقه چند هستید؟؟
درصداتونم اگ بگین ممنون میشم :Yahoo (5):

----------


## bewniii

> میشه بگین رتبه اتون چجوری بوده و منطقه چند هستید؟؟
> درصداتونم اگ بگین ممنون میشم


رتبه دقیقم 3225 منطقه دو بود
درصدارو دقیق یادم نیس ولی یادمه تو اختصاصیا ببشترین درصدم اول شیمی بود بعد فیزیک بعد ریاضی!
ینی پایین ترین درصد تو اختصاصیام مربوط به ریاضی بود (حول و هوش بیست درصد) شیمی ام تقریبا 50 و فیزیک سی
و البته عمومیام هم درصد بالا بود مثلا زبان 74
من چون تجربی بودم بیشتر سعی کردم سراغ مباحث مشترک بین ریاضی و تجربی برم به خاطر همین ریاضی رو از همه پایین تر زدم
مخصوصا این که نه کلاس خصوصی نه کلاس کنکوری هیچی نرفتم!
ولی خب این استراتژی یکم ریسکیه و به همه پیشنهادش نمیدم چون ضریب ریاضی خیلی بالاس ولی خب خدارو شکر قصر در رفتم  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## B.R

> رتبه دقیقم 3225 منطقه دو بود
> درصدارو دقیق یادم نیس ولی یادمه تو اختصاصیا ببشترین درصدم اول شیمی بود بعد فیزیک بعد ریاضی!
> ینی پایین ترین درصد تو اختصاصیام مربوط به ریاضی بود (حول و هوش بیست درصد) شیمی ام تقریبا 50 و فیزیک سی
> و البته عمومیام هم درصد بالا بود مثلا زبان 74
> من چون تجربی بودم بیشتر سعی کردم سراغ مباحث مشترک بین ریاضی و تجربی برم به خاطر همین ریاضی رو از همه پایین تر زدم
> مخصوصا این که نه کلاس خصوصی نه کلاس کنکوری هیچی نرفتم!
> ولی خب این استراتژی یکم ریسکیه و به همه پیشنهادش نمیدم چون ضریب ریاضی خیلی بالاس ولی خب خدارو شکر قصر در رفتم


منم دیپلم تجربی میخوام کنکور ریاضی بدم هدفمم دبیریه و منطقه سه ام 
ولی هیچی نخوندم بخاطر بیماریم 
پارسال شهرمون تا ۴ هزارم دبیر برداشته

----------

